# Energiehändler Teldafax meldet Insolvenz an



## Heiko (14 Juni 2011)

Es wird ja schon seit Monaten darüber spekuliert, von Seiten der Firma hartnäckig dementiert und die Beschwerden reißen nicht ab. Jetzt scheint Teldafax endgültig den Weg zum zuständigen Amtsgericht genommen zu haben: in Bonn ging der Insolvenzantrag für die Firmen

Teldafax Holding AG
Teldafax Energy GmbH
Teldafax Services GmbH
ein.

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article13429264/Stromhaendler-Teldafax-meldet-Insolvenz-an.html


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juni 2011)

Für die Betroffenen tauchen jetzt natürlich Fragen bezüglich evtl. bereits geleisteter Vorauszahlungen auf.

Die Betroffenen sollten wissen, dass ein Rückbuchen der Lastschriften z.T. (im Gegensatz zu den Behauptungen der Banken) auch noch später als nach 6 Wochen möglich ist.

Ohnehin gilt keine 6-Wochen-Frist mehr. Wenn, dann sind es 8-Wochen, gemäß der SEPA-Richtlinien der Bundesbank, gültig seit Nov. 2009.
Man könnte aber auch den Standpunkt vertreten, dass man die erteilte Lastschrifteinzugsgenehmigung aufgrund der Vertragsverletzung (Nichtleistung) anfechtet und nachträglich für unwirksam erklärt. In diesem Fall könnte man auch nach den 8 Wochen noch Lastschriften mit "Widerspruch" rückbuchen, und zwar bis 13 Monate nach Kontobelastung. Bitte aber mit Anwalt klären.

Wer allerdings selbst überwiesen hat, bekommt das Geld wohl kaum noch zurück. Ein Rückbuchen von Überweisungen ist nicht möglich. Die Betroffenen müssten ihre Ansprüche beim Konkursverwalter anmelden. Wie da die Aussichten sind, das kann sich ein Milchmädchen an 2 Fingern ausrechnen.


----------



## Heiko (15 Juni 2011)

Hier noch eine Presseinfo der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt zu dem Thema:


> *Verbraucherschützer beraten Betroffene *
> (verbraucherzentrale /15.06.2011) Der Energieversorger TelDaFax hat am 14.06.2011 beim Amtsgericht Bonn Insolvenz angemeldet. Diese Meldung verunsichert erneut die TelDaFax-Kunden.
> *Wichtig für alle Betroffenen: *
> Eine Insolvenz bedeutet für die Kunden nicht, dass sie im Dunkeln sitzen oder kein Gas mehr geliefert bekommen. Liefert TelDaFax nach dem Insolvenzantrag keine Energie mehr, ist die lückenlose Weiterversorgung gewährleistet. Der örtliche Grundversorger ist per Gesetz zur unmittelbaren Übernahme der Versorgung verpflichtet.
> ...


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Betroffenen sollten wissen, dass ein Rückbuchen der Lastschriften z.T. (im Gegensatz zu den Behauptungen der Banken) auch noch später als nach 6 Wochen möglich ist.


Insolvenz hin, Pleite her - mich würde es da schon interessieren, wie die Rechtslage ist, wenn man zuvor genehmigte Lastschriften zurück holt. *Ich würde es auch machen* aber da ich kein Teldafaxkunde bin, werde ich nicht erfahren, wie sich das Problem der Lastschriftreiterei in diesem Fall dann klärt.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juni 2011)

Der rechtliche Unterschied zu den Gewinnbimmler-Abbuchungen ist, dass man hier bei Teldafax ja zunächst mal tatsächlich der Vereinbarung zur Lastschriftabbuchung wirksam zugestimmt hatte. Ob man jetzt im Nachhinein aus Gründen der Anfechtung (Täuschung/Nichtleistung...) die Vereinbarung für unwirksam erklären kann, dass müssten die Juristen klären.


----------



## Heiko (15 Juni 2011)

Unterm Strich machts die Lage für Teldafax jedenfalls nicht besser. Und: so lange man Leistung bezieht, wird man die auch zahlen müssen - Insolvenz hin oder her.


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Juni 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> [...]Und: so lange man Leistung bezieht, wird man die auch zahlen müssen - Insolvenz hin oder her.


Genau da liegt das Problem. Stellt der Insoverwalter dann fest, dass die Masse nicht ausreicht, sind die Vorauszahlungen der Endkunden auch mit durch den Gulli...


----------



## Heiko (16 Juni 2011)

Das ist der Grund warum ich niemals bei Energieversorgern Vorauszahlungen leisten würde.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Juni 2011)

Das ist der Grund, warum ich niemals Vorauszahlungen mache, die über den aktuellen Monat hinausgehen.
Naja OK eine Ausnahme gibt es, gegen die ich nicht ankomme. Da muss ich immer gewaltige Vorauszahlungen machen.
Naja aber das wusste ich ja vorher, als ich meine Frau heiratete


----------



## Hippo (16 Juni 2011)

Gibts das Haushaltsgeld bei euch jährlich ?

_Antwort von Ben: Normal nicht, aber wenn man den Vorschuß berechnet, feiern wir in ein paar Monaten Diamantene Hochzeit. Und ich bin doch noch gar nicht so alt :-(_


----------



## Goblin (16 Juni 2011)

Bekannter hat sich heute ein paar Lastschriften von Teldafax zurück geholt. Hab im zwar gesagt dass das richtig Ärger geben kann,aber mir solls egal sein. Er hat Strom gekauft und hat gefälligst auch dafür zu zahlen ! Teldafax hat die Leistung ja ohne Probleme erbracht und den Vertrag erfüllt. Vorrauskasse hat er nicht gemacht


----------



## Hippo (16 Juni 2011)

Hat zu dem Zeitpunkt TDF noch geliefert?
Oder gehörte er zu denen denen der Grundversorger schon die Durchleitung gekappt hat?


----------



## Goblin (16 Juni 2011)

Der Anschluss wurde vor ca. zwei Wochen von den hier örtlichen Stadtwerken übernommen. Hat nun einen Vertrag mit denen,ist sogar etwas billiger


----------



## Hippo (16 Juni 2011)

Wenn er dann die Schlußabrechnung zahlt - das dürfte ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht  nämlich der Grund sein warum er die Abbuchungen zurückgeholt hat - wird es keinen großen Ärger geben (persönliche Meinung)
Dem wird der A.... auf Grundeis gegangen sein daß er ev. Überzahlungen nicht mehr zurückbekommt. Und wenn DIE noch Geld kriegen verhandelt sichs erheblich komfortabler


----------



## Heiko (16 Juni 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Und wenn DIE noch Geld kriegen verhandelt sichs erheblich komfortabler


Vor allem für einen selbst deutlich befriedigender...


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Juni 2011)

Sofern die überhaupt noch durch ihre Buchführung durchblicken.


----------



## Heiko (16 Juni 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Sofern die überhaupt noch durch ihre Buchführung durchblicken.


Die Gefahr seh ich allerdings auch...


----------



## Hippo (16 Juni 2011)

Dürfte für den "kleinen Mann" und seine Vorauszahlungen nur von marginaler Bedeutung sein ...
... weil die sieht er eh nicht wieder


----------



## Heiko (16 Juni 2011)

Der kann sich damit trösten, dass das Geld nicht weg ist. Es hat nur jemand anderes...


----------



## Hippo (16 Juni 2011)

grmbf


----------



## jupp11 (16 Juni 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Sofern die überhaupt noch durch ihre Buchführung durchblicken.



dürfte kaum noch möglich sein
http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...ssenhaft-unterlagen/4284232.html?p4284232=all


			
				handelsblatt.com schrieb:
			
		

> Mehrere Mitarbeiter berichteten dem Handelsblatt nun, wozu Teldafax die erkaufte Zeit nutzte: „Es wurde ein Team von loyalen Leuten gebildet die schreddern seit zwei Monaten den ganzen Tag Unterlagen.“ Bei den Unterlagen soll es sich einerseits um belastendes Material handeln, andererseits schlicht um Kundenpost. Teldafax erhielt 2011 bis zu 160.000 Briefe pro Monat von Kunden und Netzbetreibern, die auf ihr Geld warteten.


----------



## Goblin (16 Juni 2011)

Das wäre dann wohl ein Fall für den Staatsanwalt


----------



## jupp11 (16 Juni 2011)

Wieso wäre? *Ist * es seit Ende November 2010
http://www.stromvergleich.de/stromn...sanwaltschaft-nimmt-ermittlung-auf-30-11-2010


> Nachricht vom* 30.11.2010*
> Teldafax steht unter dem Verdacht eine Insolvenz verschleppt zu haben. Die Staatsanwaltschaft in Bonn hat nach eingehenden Prüfungen der umfangreichen Unterlagen, die den Vorstand offenbar belasten, ein Ermittlungsverfahren unter dem Aktenzeichen 410 Js 511/10 eingeleitet. Dies bestätigte eine Sprecherin der Behörde.


Und wenn sie  nicht gestorben sind....


----------



## Teleton (17 Juni 2011)

Es ist wohl alles noch schlimmer als gedacht. Schon ab morgen wird die Versorgung deuschlandweit eingestellt, alle verbliebenen Kunden rutschen in die Ersatzversorgung.Gestern hörte sich das noch anders an, da wollte man erstmal (da wo es noch ging) weiterversorgen.
http://www.ftd.de/unternehmen/hande...ieter-teldafax-klemmt-kunden-ab/60066514.html

Glück für den der seine Zahlungen zurückgeholt hat um Kaution und Endabrechnung zu sichern.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Juni 2011)

Ist  doch kein Grund zur Sorge: Die  Märchenonkels sind doch auf dem Anmarsch...


			
				ftd.de schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan liefen Gespräche mit Investoren, um wieder aufzuatmen.
> Es soll sich um Investoren aus der Branche handeln.


Was ist eigentlich aus dem geheimnisvollen zypriotisch/russischen  Kanalinselinvestor geworden?


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Juni 2011)

Sofern es den überhaupt gab, hat der sich ein paar von den Schredderschnippseln zeigen lassen und hat seine Ambitionen daraufhin ganz schnell in den Kanal geworfen.

Wo die neuen Investoren diesmal herkommen, da darf man schon gespannt sein. Ich tippe am ehesten auf den Großerben eines nigerianischen Ölprinzen, alternativ möglicherweise auch auf den Maharadscha von Udaipur. Aber wie man hört, soll der neue Investor "aus der Branche" kommen. Aus welcher, das weiß allerdings niemand. Bestimmt wird das Geheimnis bald gelüftet.








We stay tuned.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2011)

http://www.teltarif.de/teldafax-insolvenz-telekommunikation/news/43014.html



> Es ist ein kleines Déjà-vu: Vor fast genau zehn Jahren meldeten wir, dass die Leitungen der 01030 zum 29. Mai abgeschaltet werden. Das war am 29. Mai 2001. Damaliger Inhaber der 01030: Eine Firma mit dem Namen TelDaFax (...)
> Heute gehört die 01030 zur Callax Telecom - und ein Unternehmen mit dem Namen TelDaFax geht ein weiteres Mal in die Insolvenz. Aus dem ehemaligen Telekommunikationsanbieter ist in der Wahrnehmung in der Öffentlichkeit ein reiner Energie-Anbieter geworden, der in den vergangenen Monaten alles anderes als unumstritten war. Dass TelDaFax auch weiterhin im Telekommunikationsmarkt tätig war und ist, wissen nur wenige.
> 
> (...) Nach der Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens am 1. Juni 2001 wurde die alte TelDaFax an eine Schweizer Investorengruppe verkauft. Ein Jahr später übernahm ein neu gegründetes Unternehmen die Endkundengeschäfte der Conos und auch die der TelDaFax Newline GmbH. Die daraus entstehende TelDaFax GmbH kam so an die Namensrechte an TelDaFax, ist rechtlich aber nicht der Nachfolger der vor zehn Jahren in die Insolvenz gegangenen TelDaFax.
> ...


Erschreckend, dass solche wirren Konstrukte im Markt sein können [und auch, dass alle Medien solch einen Schwachsinn wie "Schweizer Investorengruppe" nachplappern, ohne zu recherchieren]. Auf den Energieversorger soll man sich verlassen können. Aber ich warne ja schon seit Jahren, dass die Bundesnetzagentur wohl auch als Regulierungsbehörde für den Strommarkt versagen könnte. Ich würde aber schon erwarten, dass auch mainstream-Medien das ganze Kasperltheater für Kunden verständlich erklären und dies verbinden mit der deutlichen Warnung, dass man sich im Strommarkt in Deutschland nicht darauf verlassen kann, es mit seriösen Unternehmen zu tun zu haben.
Ähnlich war's ja damals mit den Internettarifen auch: wer Sicherheit wollte, hatte halt nicht immer den besten Preis. Aber es lohnte sich, bei einem soliden Anbieter ein paar Zehntelcents mehr zu zahlen...

P.S.:
http://www.firmendb.de/pressemitteilungen/pressemitteilung-11890.php



> Landshut, 28.3.2011. Die CPA Invest AG (CPA) hat mit Wirkung zum 31. März 2011 ihre 51prozentige Beteiligung an der TelDaFax Holding AG veräußert. Käufer und damit künftiger Mehrheitsaktionär des größten unabhängigen Energieanbieters Deutschlands ist der Finanzinvestor Prime Mark. Die übrigen 49 Prozent der Aktien an der TelDaFax Holding AG hält nach wie vor die Sigma Capital Strategies Limited Citation. Der neue Finanzinvestor hat einen zweistelligen Millionenbetrag zur Verfügung gestellt, um TelDaFax zügig auszubauen und will auch weiterhin in Wachstum investieren.
> Die CPA gehört zum Verbund der Swiss Factoring AG [nicht zu verwechseln mit der "Swiss Media Factoring AG"] , über die der Fondsanbieter Debi Select Gruppe mittels Factoring in die TelDaFax Holding AG investiert hatte. CPA hatte die Aktienmehrheit an TelDaFax erst vor kurzem übernommen, um seine Ansprüche an den Troisdorfer Energieanbieter zu sichern. Mit dem vereinbarten Erlös aus der jetzigen Veräußerung sind diese abgegolten, so dass die Debi Select Fonds ihre in der TelDaFax Holding AG gebundenen Mittel wieder zu freien Verfügung haben.
> Die Debi Select Gruppe plant nun eine Abwicklung der Fonds zum 31. Dezember 2011. Das hierin enthaltene Kapital soll dann an die Anleger ausgeschüttet werden. Alternativ haben die Anleger die Möglichkeit, ihr Kapital in das Nachfolgeprodukt der Debi Select Gruppe zu investieren. Aktuell plant Debi Select gemeinsam mit Bankenpartnern die Umsetzung eines Sparproduktes mit Factoring aus versicherten oder besicherten Forderungen.


Es gibt also in diesem seltsamen Spiel durchaus Gewinner...


> Debi Select: TelDaFax-Anteil* mit Gewinn verkauft*


Quelle: http://www.presseanzeiger.de/infothek/finanzen-versicherungen/461188.php

Geradezu realsatirisch finde ich, dass einer der CPA-Leute auch im Zusammenhang mit einer aus Road Town, Tortola in die Schweiz verlegten AG auftaucht, die übersetzt "graue Unternehmensbeteiligungen" (Grey Corporate Investments AG) heißt. 

Einen habe ich noch, für die alten Hasen... Es gab mal eine TelDaFax International AG ("Handel mit Waren aller Art im In- und Ausland, insbesondere Handel mit Strom und Gas und Vermittlung von solchen Handelsgeschäften; kann gleichartige oder verwandte Unternehmungen erwerben oder errichten sowie Grundeigentum erwerben oder verkaufen."), die wurde umbenannt in "G E P Green Energy Projects AG": 

http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/G_E_P_Green_Energy_Projects_AG_CH-170.3.030.844-5_14349690.html

Gegen die Hintermänner, u.a. den ehemaligen Schatzmeister der CDU in Sachsen-Anhalt, wurde vor Jahren ermittelt, der Spiegel titelte damals 


> Frisches Geld in alten Löchern


(DER SPIEGEL 38/1999, 20.09.1999)

Im Oktober 2010 stand unter
http://www.test.de/themen/umwelt-en...nbieter-Teldafax-unter-Druck-4153558-4153641/



> Der ehemalige Aufsichtsrat des Stromanbieters Teldafax, M. J. [wohl nicht verwandt mit dem Gründer einer Mönchengladbacher Dialerfirma mit A], sitzt im Gefängnis. Er ist rechtskräftig wegen Untreue zu einer Freiheitsstrafe von zweieinhalb Jahren ohne Bewährung verurteilt. Bis 1998 hat er mit dem inzwischen insolventen Unternehmen Secur Finanz Anleger eines Immobilienfonds abgezockt.(...)
> *mit einem Schneeballsystem Fondsanteile von Immobilien verkauft.* Das Landgericht Mannheim hat ihn 2007 verurteilt (Az. 631 Js 3 96 33/98 9).



Aber natürlich wusste das vorher alles keiner...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Erschreckend, dass solche wirren Konstrukte im Markt sein können [und auch, dass alle Medien solch einen Schwachsinn wie "Schweizer Investorengruppe" nachplappern, ohne zu recherchieren].


Ok, das haben manche schon geschrieben:
http://www.faz.net/artikel/C30563/teldafax-wird-russisch-30314816.html

Am 19.10. schrieb die FAZ


> Am Dienstag machten *gezielt gestreute* [woher weiß das die FAZ?] Gerüchte über eine schwere finanzielle Schieflage die Runde. Von hohen Steuerschulden und* erheblichen Liquiditätsproblemen* war die Rede(...) "Das Ganze war ein Erpressungsversuch", sagte ein Unternehmenssprecher. Bei Teldafax soll ein Schreiben eingegangen sein, in dem hohe Geldzahlungen verlangt wurden, um sensible Unternehmensinformationen unter der Decke zu halten.



und Namen werden auch genannt:


> Eine anscheinend illegal abgefangene E-Mail des Holding-Vorstands K. B. legt nahe, dass bei Teldafax kurzfristig mindestens zwanzig Millionen Euro Liquidität fehlen. Diese Aufstellung spiegle die Situation nur unvollständig wider, hieß es. Kundenlastschriften über zwölf Millionen Euro und weitere Positionen seien darin nicht erfasst; von einer Liquiditätslücke oder gar einer drohenden Insolvenz könne keine Rede sein.





> Teldafax gehört einer Schweizer Investorengruppe um den Unternehmer A.S., der rund zwei Drittel der Anteile hält. Die Schweizer Anteile und damit die unternehmerische Mehrheit werde ein "strategischer Investor aus Russland" übernehmen, dessen Namen Teldafax noch nicht verraten wollte.



wer mehr schauen will:
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/TDF_Technology_Holding_AG_CH-170.3.031.440-6_14395068.html
und dann munter weiter klicken, ist lustig.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass demnächst ein Ökostromanbieter mit einem ähnlichen Modell auftaucht. Wir werden dranbleiben 

P.S.: Bereits am Tag nach dem obigen Artikel ("gezielt gestreute Gerüchte") klang auch die FAZ schon anders:
http://www.faz.net/artikel/C30563/billigstromanbieter-teldafax-kaempft-ums-ueberleben-30316023.html

übrigens:


> Die Geschäftsentwicklung ist von außen nicht nachzuvollziehen. Seit 2008 hat das Unternehmen keine Abschlüsse mehr vorgelegt. Anlaufverluste, beschwichtigt B., seien völlig normal. Anders sei es nicht möglich, gegen die Konkurrenz der etablierten Stromkonzerne einen Fuß in den Markt zu bekommen.
> 
> Diese Einschätzung teilt sogar die Bundesnetzagentur als zuständige Aufsichtsbehörde. Auch gegen Vorauszahlungen sei nichts einzuwenden, sagt Behördenpräsident Matthias Kurth. "Die Bundesnetzagentur ist kein Tarif-Tüv. Die Anbieter sind grundsätzlich frei darin, wie sie ihre Geschäftsmodelle gestalten." Allerdings gibt es Grenzen, *und die sind dann erreicht, wenn die Anlaufverluste die wirtschaftliche Leistungsfähigkeit eines Unternehmens und die zuverlässige Bedienung der Kunden in Frage stellen.* 2007 hatte die Netzagentur zum schärfsten Mittel gegriffen und Ascard [teils auch: Asgard], dem Anbieter von "Pennystrom", die Geschäftstätigkeit untersagt. "Das ist die Ultima Ratio", kommentiert Matthias Kurth das damalige Vorgehen. "Aber das kündigen wir vorher nicht an."


Wir können handeln, aber wir handeln manchmal auch nicht, weil wir nur handeln, wenn wir gar nicht mehr anders können ???
Seit wann sind die Probleme bei TelDaFax bekannt? Wie viele Geschädigte werden hohe Verluste haben, weil die BNetzA nicht handelte?


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juni 2011)

Genau das gehört zu den vielen, vielen offenen Fragen, die leider in den Medien nicht diskutiert werden.


Wusste man nicht schon anhand der gesamten Vorgeschichte, in welche Richtung das gehen würde?
Wie lange waren die Liquiditätsprobleme schon bekannt?
Hat sich die BNETZA die Bücher zeigen lassen? Wenn nein: warum nicht? Durfte sie nicht, oder konnte sie nicht, oder wollte sie nicht, oder sollte sie nicht wollen können?
Was war das für ein Kasperletheater um die Gerüchte wegen immer neuer angeblicher "strategischer Investoren"? Wurden diese Gerüchte gezielt gestreut, und in welcher Absicht?
Warum hat die Staatsanwaltschaft seit dem letzten Herbst zugeguckt und die Ermittlungen wegen Insolvenzverschleppung nicht vorangetrieben? Konnte sie nicht, oder wollte sie nicht, oder sollte sie nicht können wollen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Juni 2011)

"Kurthies Gang" schrieb noch am 25.05.2011 an einen Bekannten:


> Das Energieversorgungsnetz wird sowohl von Energielieferanten ("Netznutzern") zur Belieferung von Kunden als auch von Kraftwerksbetreibern zur Einspeisung von Elektrizität benötigt. Die Adressaten der Tätigkeit der Bundesnetzagentur sind daher in erster Linie die oben genannten Netzbetreiber, daneben zumindest mittelbar auch Netznutzer und Kraftwerkbetreiber. Dagegen fällt das Verhältnis zwischen Energielieferanten und Endverbrauchern (Haushaltskunden) nicht unter die Kontrolle durch die Bundesnetzagentur.





> Ihre Beschwerde richtet sich nicht gegen einen Netzbetreiber, sondern gegen einen Energielieferanten. Hier besteht leider keine Handlungsmöglichkeit der Bundesnetzagentur. Als Regulierungsbehörde für die Elektrizitäts- und Gasversorgungsnetze sind wir jedoch an den Entwicklungen auf dem Energiemarkt sehr interessiert. Insofern verfolgen wir sehr genau, ob der Wettbewerb im Energiemarkt und insbesondere der Lieferantenwechsel funktionieren. Ihre Beschwerde über die TelDaFax Energy GmbH wurde registriert und fließt in die Auswertung des Marktgeschehens mit ein.


Ob man nun weiter beobachtet? Unglaublich, was das für eine Schlafmützenbehörde ist!


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Juni 2011)

> Telefon: +41 (44) 2661586
> Mobil: +41 79 447 64 64


Man ist wohl nur noch über Schweizer Telefonnummern erreichbar!
http://tinyurl.com/6eskzzm


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> "Kurthies Gang" schrieb noch am 25.05.2011 an einen Bekannten:
> ...
> Ob man nun weiter beobachtet? Unglaublich, was das für eine Schlafmützenbehörde ist!


Das widerspricht doch dem, was die Wattestäbchen zum Thema Asgard geschrieben haben...
siehe oben


> Auch gegen Vorauszahlungen sei nichts einzuwenden, sagt Behördenpräsident Matthias Kurth. "Die Bundesnetzagentur ist kein Tarif-Tüv. Die Anbieter sind grundsätzlich frei darin, wie sie ihre Geschäftsmodelle gestalten." Allerdings gibt es Grenzen, *und die sind dann erreicht, wenn die Anlaufverluste die wirtschaftliche Leistungsfähigkeit eines Unternehmens und die zuverlässige Bedienung der Kunden in Frage stellen.* 2007 hatte die Netzagentur zum schärfsten Mittel gegriffen und Ascard [teils auch: Asgard], dem Anbieter von "Pennystrom", die Geschäftstätigkeit untersagt. "Das ist die Ultima Ratio", kommentiert Matthias Kurth das damalige Vorgehen. "Aber das kündigen wir vorher nicht an."


Man hätte erkennen können, dass es bei Teldafax nicht funktionieren kann. Man hat versagt, oder man wollte versagen. Strukturelle Mitstörung - wie gehabt.

---

P.S.:


Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Man ist wohl nur noch über Schweizer Telefonnummern erreichbar!
> http://tinyurl.com/6eskzzm


http://www.weber-thedy.com/

Ein, wie soll man es nennen im speziellen Fall hier? Krisenschönredner. Dafür reicht das Geld offenbar. Eine Luxus-Anja-Tanja?


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2011)

Der Verfasser der von der Luxus-Anjatanja unterzeichneten Presse-pdf ist laut Dateieigenschaft der Pressesprecher Th.M., den ich an seine Worte von Ende Oktober 2010 erinnern möchte:
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/umwelt/1300100/



> "Ich kann definitiv eine Insolvenz oder eine Insolvenzgefahr dementieren. Diese Informationen sind schlichtweg falsch. Und von daher kann ich nur sagen, dass unser Geschäftsmodell auf absolut sicheren Füßen steht, zumal ein strategischer und zudem internationaler Investor sich für uns nicht interessieren würde, wenn bei uns irgendwas im Argen wäre."





> Natürlich habe ich auch Th.M., den Sprecher von Teldafax, gefragt, ob die Strom- und Gaslieferungen jetzt bei Teldafax auf der Kippe stünden ...
> 
> "Nein, definitiv nicht. Unsere Kunden und die Verbraucher, die zu uns wechslen werden, brauchen sich keine Sorgen zu machen, dass bei uns was nicht stimmt. Wir sind weit weg von einer Insolvenz, so viel kann ich versichern, und bei uns droht auch keine Insolvenzgefahr."



und heute?


> Im Moment laufen Gespräche mit strategischen Investoren, um den Geschäftsbetrieb
> kurzfristig wieder auf eine solide Grundlage zu stellen, *damit die Kunden möglichst *
> *bald wieder von attraktiven Energiepreisen profitieren können und die Mitarbeiterinnen *
> *und Mitarbeiter wieder eine Perspektive erhalten*.


Man kann sich selbst überlegen, wie viel Vertrauen man ihm entgegenbringen möchte. Vertrauensvorschuß bei Teldafax? tja.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2011)

Staatsanwalt schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann durchsuchen wir halt doch 'mal, sonst maulen die Jungs bei computerbetrug.de immer weiter


http://www.rp-online.de/wirtschaft/news/Razzia-bei-Teldafax_aid_1011732.html


> Zwei Wochen nach der Insolvenz des Energiediscounters Teldafax hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Bonn die Geschäftsräume des Unternehmens und Privaträume von Managern durchsucht. Der Grund: Der Verdacht der Insolvenzverschleppung und des gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs.


Ich frage mich schon, welche Erkenntnisse es im Oktober 2010 noch nicht gab, die heute diese Entscheidung begründen!?
Nicht zwei Wochen nach der Insolvenz hätte man durchsuchen sollen, sondern bereits im Herbst.


			
				Staatsanwalt schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt maulen die bei computerbetrug.de immer noch. Soll ich etwa noch einen festnehmen? Was glauben die denn eigentlich? Dass wir denen die Handies abhören? Wir sind doch nicht in Dresden...





Antiscammer schrieb:


> Warum hat die Staatsanwaltschaft seit dem letzten Herbst zugeguckt und die Ermittlungen wegen Insolvenzverschleppung nicht vorangetrieben? Konnte sie nicht, oder wollte sie nicht, oder sollte sie nicht können wollen?





			
				rp-online schrieb:
			
		

> Sie prüft auch, ob Teldafax Kunden bewusst in eine "Vorauszahlungs-Falle" lockte. Es bestehe der Verdacht, "dass eine Vielzahl von Verträgen in Kenntnis der desolaten finanziellen Situation abgeschlossen wurde, um die mit den Verträgen verbundenen Vorauszahlungen dieser Kunden zu vereinnahmen", heißt es in der Erklärung der Staatsanwaltschaft.


Ach, dass der StA Bonn das auch schon auffällt?
[ironie]
_Wahrscheinlich war alles ganz anders: Jemand von der Teldafax hat bei der StA angerufen: "wir sind jetzt fertig mit dem Schreddern, ihr könnt dann mal durchsuchen kommen" _[/ironie]


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2011)

> Das dramatische Ende von Teldafax wirft nun ein bezeichnendes Licht auf diejenigen, die bis zuletzt Verantwortung trugen. Noch drei Wochen vor dem Insolvenzantrag behauptete der erst im März eingesetzte Sanierungsexperte Hans-Gerd Höptner, seine Arbeit sei getan und er könne planmäßig an seinen Vorstandskollegen Gernot Koch übergeben.
> 
> „Die erste Hürde für den Neu-Anfang ist genommen“, erklärte dann der neue Vorstandsvorsitzende Koch. „In den kommenden Wochen werden wir vor allem durch Taten überzeugen.“ *Auf die Anfrage des Handelsblattes, wie er zu dieser Überzeugung gelangte, antwortete Koch nicht.*


http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...r/konkurrenz-weidet-teldafax-aus/4310582.html

Ob das der Staatsanwalt fragen wird?

PS:
http://bi-energieprotest.de/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=74



> Derzeit locken besonders die Billiganbieter Flexstrom und Teldafax zahlreiche Verbraucher mit besonders günstig aussehenden Preisen. Gemeinsam ist diesen Anbieter der sehr geringe Preis, der gut verdienende Vertrieb und die von den Kunden erwartete Vorauskasse.
> 
> Über günstige Preise freuen sich Verbraucher in der Regel. Wenn jedoch die Preise die vernünftigerweise anzusetzenden Beschaffungskosten übersteigen [gemeint ist es wohl andersherum], dann kann etwas nicht stimmen. *Das System kann nur solange funktionieren, wie neu geworbene Kunden mit ihrer Vorkasse den Strom der Altkunden mit bezahlen oder die Verluste als Kosten der Markteinführung für eine Anlaufphase finanziert werden. Auf Dauer kann dies nicht funktionieren.*



aus:
Billigstrom: Vorsicht ist angesagt
(*13. April 2007*)


----------



## Heiko (28 Juni 2011)

Auch hier schon:
http://www.computerwoche.de/management/compliance-recht/2489181/


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juni 2011)

> Die russischen Eigentümer wollten nach Informationen des "Handelsblattes" rechtliche Schritte gegen die Verantwortlichen der Firmenpleite einleiten. "Die Investoren sehen sich getäuscht"


rp-online
Am Ende gewinnen die Russen noch eine Zivilklage und viele Millionen und keiner weiß, wohin der Rubel rollt...


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juni 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Am Ende gewinnen die Russen noch eine Zivilklage


Bisher weiß niemand, wer diese russisch/zypriotischen Kanalinselinvestoren sind.

Außer einer Phantasiewebseite  gibt es bisher  nicht den geringsten
Hinweis auf deren  tatsächliche Existenz.

Auch das sonst so recherchefreudige  Handelsblatt hat nicht ein einziges
Mal deren Vorhandensein hinterfragt.


----------



## Teleton (1 Juli 2011)

Am 26.06.11 haben nun auch noch die Teldafax Marketing und die Teldafax Network Insolvenz angemeldet.Jetzt ist fast alles was Teldafax im Namen hat platt.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> rp-online
> Am Ende gewinnen die Russen noch eine Zivilklage und viele Millionen und keiner weiß, wohin der Rubel rollt...


Falls es sie überhaupt gibt (haben die ihre Anteile beim Debi Select überhaupt bezahlt?).Aus der Insolvenzmasse werden sie als Eigentümer nix bekommen. Die können ihr Glück m.E. nur in der persönlichen Haftung von Führungskräften suchen. Die wiederum wären dusselig, wenn sie noch kleine Schafe im Regen stehen hätten.


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> alles was Teldafax im Namen hat


Dabei begann alles so viel versprechend! Mein Einstieg in die Problematik war früher mal die listenmäßige Erfassung und Tarifvergleich von Call-by-Call-Anbietern. Teldafax hatte damals die 01030 als Vor-Vorwahl. Im Cache finden sich noch solche Meldungen, wie die hier aus 2000 z. B.:


			
				a.bro schrieb:
			
		

> *Wirklich guter Call-by-Call-Anbieter*
> 
> TelDaFax gehört schon lange zu den günstigsten Call-by-Call-Anbietern. Egal, ob es sich um Ferngespräche quer durch Deutschland, Gespräche zu Mobilfunknetzen oder auch ins Ausland handelt, TelDaFax ist fast immer vorne dabei. Das heißt zwar nicht, dass TelDaFax in allen Fällen wirklich der absolut günstigste Anbieter ist, dafür sprechen aber einige weitere Vorzüge für diese Telefongesellschaft: Bei TelDaFax werden alle Gespräche sekundengenau abgerechnet, was gerade bei kurzen Telefonaten einige Pfennige sparen kann, und die Erreichbarkeit von TelDaFax ist einwandfrei. Mir ist es bei TelDaFax noch nicht passiert, dass die Leitung überlastet war, bei anderen billigen Telefongesellschaften ist aber gerade das häufig noch die Regel.


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Dabei begann alles so viel versprechend! Mein Einstieg in die Problematik war früher mal die listenmäßige Erfassung und Tarifvergleich von Call-by-Call-Anbietern. Teldafax hatte damals die 01030 als Vor-Vorwahl. Im Cache finden sich noch solche Meldungen, wie die hier aus 2000 z. B.:


Ich hab früher auch über die telefoniert. Dann haben die sich aber vom Telekommunikationsunternehmen irgendwie "weiter"entwickelt.


----------



## Teleton (1 Juli 2011)

Der TelDaFax Telecom GmbH
gehts als einziges noch blendend (na ja, hat zumindest keine Inso).
Während der ersten Pleite vor 10 Jahren hatten wir einen Preselectionvertrag bei denen. Wir mußten wochenlang eine Netzbetreiberkennzahl vorwählen um rauszukommen.


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2011)

Hab ich hier nicht so erlebt, ich hab mich aber auch standhaft gegen alle Preselection gewehrt. Ich hab das der Telefonanlage überlassen, die billigste Vorwahl zu nehmen.


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2011)

Ja, und dann gab es noch diese *Least Cost Router* (*LCR*), als kleinen Kasten vor dem Telefon oder softwareseitig zum Nachlesen. Toll, als dann plötzlich anderer Tarife abgerechnet als der über LCR propagiert wurden, zumal zuletzt täglich mehrere Updates (damals übers 56k-Modem) notwendig waren. Ganz zu schweigen von den Clubmitgliedschaften á la Callandoof.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juli 2011)

teldafax&vodafone
http://www.teldafax.de/index.php?id=51

*Impressum*

TelDaFax Marketing GmbH
Mottmannstraße 8
53842 Troisdorf
Amtsgericht Siegburg, HRB 9891

lustig nach wie vor diese ex-Teldafax
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/G_E_P_Green_Energy_Projects_AG_CH-170.3.030.844-5_14349690.html

sehr lange her (1998)
http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Guenstige-Glueckwuensche-286742.html


> Die Deutsche Telekom erklärt alle Tage zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr zu Feiertagen und verlängert die Taktzeit für Ferngespräche auf 36 Sekunden, *die Minute kostet also 20 Pfennige.* Dem folgt TelDaFax (Vorwahl 0 10 30) und rechnet an den Werktagen zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr zum Wochenendtarif ab: 13,9 Pfennig pro Minute bei Ferngesprächen.





Teleton schrieb:


> Der TelDaFax Telecom GmbH
> gehts als einziges noch blendend (na ja, hat zumindest keine Inso).
> Während der ersten Pleite vor 10 Jahren hatten wir einen Preselectionvertrag bei denen. Wir mußten wochenlang eine Netzbetreiberkennzahl vorwählen um rauszukommen.


Das war damals ein Verwirrspiel, irgendwo habe ich dazu bereits 'was gepostet.

HRB 5565 Bochum
TelDaFax Telecom GmbH
Springorumallee 2
D-44795 Bochum

ah, hier bei wikipedia steht's:


> Im Jahr 2002 wurde das Unternehmen oneVoice Communication gegründet, welches das Endkundengeschäft der „CONOS AG“ und das der „TelDaFax Newline GmbH“ in Marburg übernahm. Die daraus resultierende „TelDaFax GmbH“ hatte so den Markennamen der ehemaligen Teldafax AG erworben, ohne dabei deren Rechtsnachfolger zu werden. Zur Teldafax Holding AG gehören heute die Teldafax Energy GmbH, die Teldafax Telecom GmbH, die Teldafax Services GmbH, die Teldafax Finance GmbH, die e-punkt GmbH und die Teldafax Dialog GmbH.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2011)

offtopic:
Bayer Leverkusen setzt weiter auf Energie: neuer Sponsor wird sunpower, ein amerikanischer Solardingensproduzent. c'est tres coool! Total cool.
Mit Total(FinaElfAcquitaine) gab's ja hierzulande schon gute Kooperationen. Wir erinnern uns... und geschreddert wurde ja damals wie heute. Passt irgendwie immer alles.
Ein solches Trikot würde ich höchstens zu Dingen verwenden, die ich hier nicht weiter ausführen möchte 
und das liegt nicht nur an der stinkenden Leuna-Affäre... Erinnert sich noch jemand an die Erika?
Pfui.


----------



## jupp11 (7 August 2011)

Seit der Bekanntgabe des vorläufigen Insolvenzverfahren herrscht absolutes
 Schweigen  zum Thema Teldafax selber. Zur Insolvenz gibt es  Ende Juni  die letzten Informationen.
Ansonsten taucht der Name  nur noch in Verbindung mit der Leibchenbeschriftung der Balltreter 
im Kölner Norden und  anderen Petitessen auf.

Was die "russischen"  Investoren betreiben, bleibt nach wie vor ein Geheimnis:  
http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...igentuemer-sehen-sich-getaeuscht/4334970.html


> Russische Eigentümer sehen sich getäuscht
> *28.06.2011, 16:35 Uhr*


----------



## jupp11 (8 August 2011)

Nur in der Printaugabes des Handelsblatt:
http://www.dowjones.de/site/2011/08/pressespiegel-unternehmen-8-august-2011.html


> Pressespiegel - Unternehmen - 8. August 2011
> ...
> TELDAFAX - Der Zusammenbruch des größten unabhängigen Stromhändlers Teldafax zeigt Folgeschäden. Nicht nur die vielen Hundert Geschäftspartner und mehr als eine halbe Million Kunden von Teldafax bleiben auf ihren Forderungen sitzen. Auch die Anleger des Debi Select Fonds müssen offenbar empfindliche Einbußen hinnehmen. (Handelsblatt S. 27)


http://lokale-wirtschaft.rp-online....cific/Stadtwerke-mit-gutem-Ergebnis-313858411


> Zur Konkurrenz-Situation sagte K., dass zum Beispiel Teldafax wettbewerbsverzerrend den Strom verkauft hat und deshalb Insolvenz anmelden musste. "Man kann nicht über Jahre unter Preis verkaufen", sagte er.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 September 2011)

Ach nee!



			
				Handelsblatt am 15.09.2011 schrieb:
			
		

> *Verbraucherportal kassierte bei Teldafax ab*
> 
> Verivox hat die Kunden im großen Stil zu dem Unternehmen geführt, das dem Verbraucherportal die höchsten Vermittlungsprovisionen zahlte: Teldafax.


----------



## Hippo (16 September 2011)

Hast Du was anderes erwartet ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 September 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Hast Du was anderes erwartet ...


Warum wundert mich das überhaupt nicht? Bereits Anfang 2010 hatte ich bei Verivox angefragt, ob man ein Wechsel zu Teldafax mit Jahresvorauszahlung noch guten Gewissens empfehlen kann. Damals sah man nicht die geringsten Probleme.

Inzwischen hat man meinen Gasversorger, die FairEnergie (Stadtwerke Reutlingen) in meinem PLZ-Gebiet ausgelistet mit der Begründung, das Unternehmen würde dieses Gebiet nicht mehr versorgen. Eine Rückfrage ergab, dass eine Versorgung sehr wohl noch stattfindet. Andere Portale wie z.B. check24.de (ist ja auch etwas umstritten) weisen Fair Energie nach wie vor aus. Wohl alles nur eine Provisionsfrage?


----------



## Antiscammer (16 September 2011)

Pecunia non olet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2011)

http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/news/teldafax-pleite-700000-kunden-bangen-um-ihr-geld-1748443.html
700.000 Kunden bangen um ihr Geld.


> Für die Teldafax-Kunden rückt die Stunde der Wahrheit näher. Der Insolvenzverwalter des Stromdiscounters wird am Dienstag den Gläubigern Rede und Antwort stehen. Aber schon jetzt ist klar: Das meiste Geld ist futsch.


----------



## Teleton (8 November 2011)

Spannend wird m.E. nur, ob die die durchschnittliche deutsche Insoquote von 6% schaffen oder drunterbleiben. Mehr als den Gegenwert eines ordentlichen Eisbechers wirds wohl für die meisten Kunden nicht geben.


----------



## Teleton (15 Juni 2012)

Haha absurdes Theater
http://wirtschaft.t-online.de/teldafax-ex-chef-faellt-auf-nigeria-connection-rein/id_57226594/index


----------



## Hippo (15 Juni 2012)

Sagt mir mal bitte einer daß das ´ne Witzmeldung ist ....


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2012)

Nee du, meine Bild hat mir heute Morgen schon ein Lächeln deswegen beschert:


> *So doof kann doch kein Manager sein!*


----------



## Goblin (15 Juni 2012)

Auch Manager schalten vor lauter $ Zeichen in den Augen ihr Hirn aus


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Juni 2012)

> L. hat deshalb die Debi-Select-Geschäftsführer J. G. und P. Z. wegen Betrugs angezeigt. Er fürchtet, dass die beiden genau so wie Teldafax-Chef B. Teil eines Systems sind, das von dem bereits *verurteilten Anlagebetrüger M. J.* ausgedacht und initiiert wurde.


Quelle: Handelsblatt
B. ist bzw. war ja auch kein Manager, sondern gelernter Feuerwehrmann. Eigentlicher Drahtzieher hinter Teldafax war M.J.


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2012)

Nach Teldafax werden wohl auch andere ins Gras beißen müssen - anders kann ich mir diesen Beitrag nicht erklären:

http://wirtschaft.t-online.de/studi...bei-discount-stromanbietern/id_61307638/index


> *Discounter kämpfen um die Stromkunden*
> 
> Ein Jahr nach der Pleite des damals größten unabhängigen Stromanbieters Teldafax buhlten Discountanbieter mit Kampfpreisen um private Haushalte, wie das "Handelsblatt" unter Berufung auf eine Studie der Unternehmensberatung A.T. Kearney schrieb.
> Die Preise lägen dabei in vielen Fällen "so deutlich unter den Kosten, dass die Anbieter ein enormes Risiko eingehen",


...





> *Deshalb landet der Stromanbieter im Minus*
> 
> Die Berater von A.T. Kearney schildern das laut "Handelsblatt" anhand eines konkreten Beispiels: Der Anbieter verlangt demnach von einem Kunden mit einem Jahresverbrauch von 3500 Kilowattstunden einen Jahresbetrag von 835 Euro. Insgesamt müsse er 590 Euro – also 70 Prozent davon – für Steuern, Abgaben und Gebühren für die Nutzung der Stromleitungen bezahlen. 190 bis 220 Euro müsse der Anbieter ferner bezahlen, um den Strom im Großhandel einzukaufen. Da er dem neuen Kunden aber zudem einen Bonus von 200 Euro zugesichert habe, ergebe sich ein Fehlbetrag von 145 bis 175 Euro. Und weiter: Bei dieser Rechnung habe der Anbieter weder die Provision für das Vergleichsportal noch seine internen Kosten abgerechnet.


Ich bin gespannt, ob mir mein neuer Energieanbieter den in Aussicht gestellten Wechselbonus nächstes Jahr tatsächlich nocht zur Verfügung stellen kann.


----------



## Teleton (12 Dezember 2012)

Üblicherweise wird noch im ersten Bezugsjahr kräftig der Preis erhöht. Den Bonus gibts dann nur wenn nicht im ersten Jahr gekündigt wurde. Angeblich sind mehr als 25% der Anfragen an die Schlichtungsstelle Energie Bonusstreitigkeiten.


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2012)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Für insgesamt drei Abnahmestellen habe ich Paket-Vertäge abgeschlossen, Laufzeit jeweils 1 Jahr. Der Bonus wurde mit der Mindestvertragslaufzeit vereinbart, wenn nicht vorzeitig die Kündigung eintritt. Alle Verträge wurden schon nach drei Monaten zum Ende der Mindestlaufzeit erfolgreich gekündigt, so dass ich in aller Ruhe dann zum Vertragsende jeweils einen anderen Anbieter aussuchen kann. Verivox ist da ja ganz hilfreich.

Problematisch wird dann noch, einen Anbieter mit weiteren Boni zu finden, von dem man nicht schon bei einer Tochtergesellschaft gebucht hat. Dann nämlich ist man womöglich kein bonsberechtigter "Neukunde". Das Spiel mit dem Neukundenbonus würde somit ohnehin nur ein paar Jahre funktionieren, wenn man bedenkt, dass z. B. von den 1200 Stromangeboten nur 50 eigenständige Anbieter sind, von denen dann immer nur wenige "günstig" abschneiden.


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2013)

Da ich mehre Wohneinheiten zu verwalten habe, ist die Sache mit den Anbietern schon so ein Ding - da muss man beweglich sein, wenn man sparen will! Nun wird heute in den Nachrichten propagiert, dass auch die Vergleichsportale nicht so toll sein sollen. Ich nutze Verivox und das schnitt im Test von der Stiftung Warentest mit 2,6 immerhin als Sieger ab.

http://wirtschaft.t-online.de/stiftung-warentest-kritisiert-strompreis-vergleiche/id_62259000/index



> *Stiftung Warentest kritisiert Stromtarifrechner*
> 
> Zum vergangenen Jahreswechsel erhöhten hunderte Stromanbieter die Strompreise teils drastisch. Fast zwei Millionen Verbraucher wechselten daraufhin zwischen November 2012 und Januar 2013 den Stromanbieter - ein neuer Rekord. Günstige Versorger lassen sich am besten per Stromtarifrechner im Internet ermitteln. Darauf wies auch die Stiftung Warentest hin. Doch nun kritisiert die Verbraucher-Organisation die Rechner als wenig verbraucherfreundlich.


 
Nun fragt man sich aber schon, wie sonst der Verbraucher den erforderlichen Überblick bekommen kann, wenn er sich nicht den Portalen bedient. Von der üblichen Werbung einzelner Anbieter und den Referenzen in der lokalen Presse sollte man sich eigentlich gar nicht beeinflussen lassen. Was nutzen da ein paar dargestellte Strom-Tarife, wenn es in den Vergleichportalen allein schon weit über 1000 dieser Art gibt? Beim Gas ist das ähnlich, wenn auch etwas geringfügiger bei der Anzahl.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Februar 2013)

Gerade Verivox hatte damals Teldafax durch Werbung enorm gepusht. Die Risiken von Vorauszahlungsmodellen werden in den Vergleichsportalen den Verbrauchern weitgehend vorenthalten. Ein anderer Billiganbieter (fängt mit F an...) fällt momentan durch ganz ähnliche Probleme auf, wie sie damals Teldafax während der Phase der zunehmenden Zahlungsunfähigkeit hatte: Durchleitungsrechungen werden nicht bezahlt, die Verbraucher verlieren ihre Vorauszahlung und landen ohne Vorankündigung urplötzlich beim örtlichen Stromversorger und müssen dort erneut zahlen. Die versprochenen Bonuszahlungen gibt es nicht, und es gibt haufenweise Ärger mit falschen Abrechnungen etc.

Es ist ein vollendeter Schmarren, die Entscheidung über die Anbieterwahl lediglich über den Preis zu fällen. Wenn man dabei an den falschen gerät, hat man Ärger ohne Ende und kann sich nach einem satt gefüllten Arbeitstag abends in der Freizeit dann auch noch mit diesem Mist herumschlagen. Nö, danke. Da zahle ich lieber 5 Euro mehr und habe meine Ruhe.


----------



## Hippo (21 Februar 2013)

"Was nix kost ist nix wert" hat Oma schon gesagt und "Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal" kommt auch nicht von ungefähr ...


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Da zahle ich lieber 5 Euro mehr und habe meine Ruhe.


Es geht aber oftmals nicht nur um 5 € sondern am Jahresende um ein paar hundert und mehr.


Hippo schrieb:


> Omahippo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Was nix kost ist nix wert


Die Vergleichsportale sind nicht kostenlos! Die bekommen nur ihre Provision nicht vom Endkunden sondern vom Anbieter bei erfolgreichem Vertragsabschluss und finanzieren sich über Werbung.
Eben kam in der Tagesschau, dass z. B. Paketpreise als "unseriös" und somit Minuspunkt bei der Bewertung gegolten haben. Nur, für die Preisangebote an sich, sind doch die Portale nicht verantwortlich. Erstmalig hatte ich in diesem Rolljahr einen Paketpreis vereinbart und bin bislang damit auch zufrieden, da ziemlich genau das Paket aufgebraucht wird. Natürlich muss man zuvor schon rechnen und man muss vor allem über mehrere Jahre hinweg die genauen Verbrauchszahlen kennen, um Vergleiche ziehen zu können. Das aber, so die Stiftung Warentest, traut man dem üblichen Verbraucher nicht zu.



> .....kann ich so aber auch bestätigen, weil der Verbraucher gelegentlich blöd, faul oder naiv bzw. ständig alles zusammen ist.


Die Entmündigung des braven Bürgers nimmt immer mehr Formen an.


----------



## Hippo (21 Februar 2013)

"Nix kost" bezieht sich auf die ruinösen Kampfpreise die manche Anbieter in den Ring werfen


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Februar 2013)

Ich wechsle nahezu jedes Jahr sowohl den Strom- als auch den Gasanbieter. Da ich grundsätzlich Stadtwerke oder deren Tochterunternehmen bevorzuge, kann ich nur positives berichten. Auch mit den Empfehlungen von Stiftung Warentest kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Sowohl im Strom- als auch im Gasbereich hatte ich bereits Verträge mit 24 Monaten Laufzeit und Preisgarantie für die gesamte Zeit und bin sehr gut damit gefahren.

Nur in einem einzigen Fall ist der betreffende Gasanbieter (Tochterunternehmen eines Stadtwerks) kurz vor Lieferbeginn vom Vertrag zurückgetreten, da er bemerkte, dass er mein PLZ-Gebiet nicht beliefern könne. Aber mit der verhandelten Abstandszahlung für den mir entstandenen Aufwand für die neue Anbietersuche war ich recht zufrieden.

Ärgerlich war nur, dass ich diese Angelegenheit während eines Auslandsurlaubs abzuhandeln hatte. Aber die mir entstandenen Telefonkosten wurden letztendlich auch erstattet.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Februar 2013)

Der übliche Verbraucher kann vor allem die Risiken von Vorauszahlungsmodellen nicht abschätzen. Und er kann auch nicht abschätzen, ob er an einen unseriösen Billigheimer gerät, der dann z.B. eigenmächtig die Vorauszahlungen erhöht, gleich Mahnungen ausstellt, bevor überhaupt die erste Rechnung gestellt wurde, etc. pp.

Und mit diesem ganzen Ärger steht er dann im Regen. Der Bundesnetzagentur ist es wurst, denn die ist erklärtermaßen "nur zur Marktbeobachtung" da.


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der übliche Verbraucher kann vor allem die Risiken von Vorauszahlungsmodellen nicht abschätzen.


Das meinte ich damit:





Reducal schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man zuvor schon rechnen und man muss vor allem über mehrere Jahre hinweg die genauen Verbrauchszahlen kennen, um Vergleiche ziehen zu können.


Vorausszahlungen sind aber nicht das einzige, was zu beachten ist und außerdem bieten das gar nicht soooo viele Anbieter an. Zudem kann man in den Portalen die Angebote filtern, also Angebote mit Vorauskasse sich gar nicht erst anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Nur in einem einzigen Fall ist der betreffende Gasanbieter kurz vor Lieferbeginn vom Vertrag zurückgetreten, da er bemerkte, dass er mein PLZ-Gebiet nicht beliefern könne.


Würde ja auch nichts machen, da die Vesorgung über den Grundversorger gesichert ist. Man hat also immer Strom und Gas, man wählt lediglich den passenden Tarif von vielen Buchungsunternhmen aus.



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der Bundesnetzagentur ist es wurst....


Wozu diese aufgeblähte Behörde überhaupt da ist, fragen wir uns hier schon lange. Für den Verbraucher jedenfalls nicht wirklich.

Wozu überhaupt die Liberalisierung des Anbietermarktes notwenig ist, wird mir wohl ewig ein Rätsel bleiben. Nicht die Anbieter und die Portale sorgen für meine Begriffe für Verunsicherung sondern es ist die Tatsache, dass sich der Bürger selbst bewegen muss, weil esdie Politik so will. Aus der einen Seite kann jeder sich kundig machen, wie er will und auf der anderen spricht man ihm die Fähigkeit dazu ab.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Februar 2013)

Tatsächlich ist der Normalbürger m.E. aber damit überfordert.

Nur ein Beispiel: gegenwärtig propagiert Verivox in den Tarifrechnungen immer wieder u.a. einen Billigheimer, der mit "a" anfängt. Der Geschäftsführer (Name fängt mit B an) dieses Billigheimers ist bereits sattsam bekannt aus Betrügereien mit Telefon-Preselection-Angeboten. Aber noch immer läuft er hier frei rum, gelobt sei die deutsche Justiz.

Diese Firma "a" ist bereits für folgende Finessen bekannt:


Die Kunden bekommen Mahnschreiben, bevor überhaupt die erste ordnungsgemäße Rechnungsstellung erfolgt ist. Praktischerweise sitzt die Inkassofirma im gleichen Haus und wird wohl de facto von Herrn B. in Personalunion betrieben (dieser war dort nachweislich mal GF gewesen).
Die Abschläge werden eigenmächtig erhöht, bevor überhaupt eine Verbrauchsabrechnung stattgefunden hat.
Teilweise wird der Strom nicht vereinbarungsgemäß geliefert, es wird auch nicht hierüber informiert, und der Kunde findet sich unversehens in der Grundversorgung des örtlichen Stromanbieters wieder.
Entgegen der Ankündigung wird keine Kündigung an den alten Anbieter versendet. Der Kunde zahlt dann doppelt.
Der vereinbarte Tarif wird vom Anbieter eigenmächtig geändert (natürlich zu einem wesentlich teureren). Grund sei ein "Systemfehler, Tarif nicht verfügbar" etc. pp.
Auf e-Mails wird nicht reagiert, die Hotline ist teuer, man wird auch nicht durchgestellt. (OK, mit Betrug bei 0900 kennt sich Herr B. ja bereits bestens aus...)
Entgegen der AGB und der vertraglichen Vereinbarung werden die Abschlagszahlungen bereits 14 Tage im Voraus fällig gestellt
Zu allen diesen Spiränzchen: *kein Wort von Verivox!* Und immer steht dieser Anbieter neben gleich noch ein paar anderen unseriösen Billigheimern schön brav an oberster Stelle bei der Tarifsuche. Nur wenn der Verbraucher aktiv wird und googelt, erfährt er von den Problemen. Und er muss dann erst einmal versuchen, zu beurteilen, wie das zu werten ist etc.

Der durchschnittliche Privatverbraucher ist der ganz und gar falschen Auffassung, dass es undenkbar sei, dass auf Portalen wie Verivox auch massenweise unseriöse Anbieter lanciert werden. Er hält Verivox für seriös und vertraut den Rechnungen blindlings.

Dem Verbraucher fehlt das Insiderwissen. Daher kann er die Risiken nicht beurteilen. Und er wird in seiner Naivität von der Politik bestätigt, die ihm immer wieder empfiehlt, sich in Geiz-ist-geil-Manier auf dem Markt nach dem billigsten Anbieter umzutun.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Februar 2013)

Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Löwenzahn Energie (ist ja bekanntlich Ableger von Flexstrom):


> In einem Fall will der Anbieter den Arbeitspreis beispielsweise nach nur wenigen Monaten Vertragslaufzeit von 13,74 auf 29,899 Cent/kWh anheben – aktuell wirbt der Ökostrom-Anbieter auf seiner Internetseite mit einem Preis von 23,68 Cent/kWh um Neukunden. Zum Zeitpunkt der ersten vorliegenden Preiserhöhungsankündigung (Anfang Februar) waren es sogar nur 17,11 Cent/kWh. Nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen dürfen Neukunden auch bei diesen Einstiegspreisen mit einer saftigen Preiserhöhung rechnen.


Quelle: Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg

Wie lange dürfen all diese unseriösen Stromer/Gasler den Verbrauchern noch auf der Nase herumtanzen? Welches Ministerium ist da eigentlich zuständig? Aigner oder Fipsi? Die BNetzA untersteht m.W. letzterem.

Ich kann nur den Rat geben, wenn wechseln, dann zu Stadtwerken oder Tochterunternehmen von Stadtwerken. Ich bin dabei noch niemals reingefallen - die gesamten Abwicklungen waren seriös und wurden genauso gehandhabt, wie in den AGB oder im Merkblatt/Preisblatt mitgeteilt.

Die sich jetzt wie Unkraut vermehrenden "Firmen" im Energiebereich wollen nur das eine - eure Kohle, und das mit allen Tricks! Aboabzocke war gestern, Energieabzocke ist heute und morgen.

Verivox und die anderen Vergleichsportale sollten sich schämen, auf die vielen Unwägbarkeiten bei diesen "Firmen" nicht ausdrücklich hinzuweisen! 
Aber Hauptsache, die Provisionen stimmen. Pecunia non olet!


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Februar 2013)

Die Liberalisierung des Strommarktes hat zu drastischen Preisanstiegen geführt, die überproportional zu den tatsächlichen Teuerungsraten der Energieproduktion sind.

Diese Tatsache wird von der Politik konsequent ausgeblendet. Die Billigstromheimer sind das Liebkind des Wirtschaftsministeriums, weil die Billigheimer den Vorwand bzw. die Illusion vermitteln, der Verbraucher brauche sich nur einfach in Geiz-ist-geil-Manier nach dem billigsten Anbieter umzutun - und schon gingen ihn die Preistreibereien nichts mehr an.

Die Teldafax-Pleite war fast eine peinliche Angelegenheit für das BMWI, weil hier dem Verbraucher plastisch vor Augen geführt wurde, wie gefährlich das blinde Vertrauen auf Billigheimer sein kann. Die BNETZA, dem BMWI direkt unterstellt, hat aber von Anfang an jede Einflussnahme in der Affäre abgelehnt. Überhaupt hat es die Politik raffiniert verstanden, ihren Anteil an der Affäre zu vertuschen. Beispielsweise wurde die Frage, wie es sein konnte, dass Teldafax schon 2009 vom zuständigen Finanzamt massive Steuerstundungen erhalten hat, kaum öffentlich diskutiert. Alles schön unter den Teppich gekehrt, es wurde auch nie gefragt, wer die Anweisung hierfür gegeben hat (das zuständige Finanzamt dürfte m.A.n. eine solche Entscheidung kaum in Eigenregie gefällt haben, es ging schließlich um erhebliche Beträge im Millionenbereich). Wer hat da grünes Licht gegeben? Das Ministerium in NRW? Oder das BMF? Das wird wohl nie rauskommen, und die Medien haben sich hier mit Recherchetätigkeit auffallend zurückgehalten. Ohne diese Steuerstundung wäre jedoch Teldafax laut Wirtschaftsprüfung eben dieses Finanzamts de facto bereits 2009 zahlungsunfähig gewesen. Die Finanzbehörden haben also aktiv Beihilfe dazu geleistet, dass das Kaspertheater mit Teldafax noch 2 Jahre weitergehen konnte.

Die Finanzbehörden haben eigentlich Beihilfe zur Insolvenzverschleppung geleistet. Das geschah ganz sicher nicht ohne Anweisung bzw. ohne Rückendeckung von ganz oben. Und das Motiv war klar: Teldafax war eins der Liebkinder der Politik, und was nicht sein durfte, das konnte nicht sein, daher wurden hier alle Augen zugedrückt, wo in anderen Fällen gnadenlos (jedenfalls bei solchen Fehlbeträgen...) der Insolvenzantrag gestellt worden wäre. Solche Pleiten sind jedesmal ein Gesichtsverlust für das angebliche "Erfolgsmodell Liberalisierung". Es hilft aber nichts: es werden weitere Pleiten kommen, und es fangen jetzt wohl die Abzocker richtig an, sich in dem Markt einzunisten. Da steht uns noch einiges ins Haus.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 April 2013)

Same procedure as Teldafax:


> *Flexstrom meldet Insolvenz an*
> 
> Der Stromanbieter Flexstrom ist insolvent. Das Berliner Unternehmen mit mehr als 500 000 Kunden meldete am Freitag Insolvenz an, wie Flexstrom mitteilte – und begründete das vor allem mit der „schlechten Zahlungsmoral“ seiner Kunden.


Quelle: FOCUS


----------



## Teleton (12 April 2013)

Die bösen Kunden und die fiese Lügenpresse sind schuld:


> „Die Zahlungsmoral vieler Kunden hat sich  zuletzt nach der fehlerhaften und schädigenden Berichterstattung vereinzelter Medien dramatisch verschlechtert“,


Ich habe gedacht die plötzlichen rechtlich strittigen Preiserhöhungen hätten die Zahlungsmoral gebremst.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2013)

Man müsste flächendeckend warnen vor einem voreiligen Wechsel zu einem unsicheren Billiganbieter. Aber das hat ja schon beim Internet nicht geklappt... Obwohl es eigentlich überall zu lesen war, wurden - auch mit Hilfe großer Portale wie [ihr-wisst-schon] und [ihr-wisst-schon] - Millionen in die LCR-Falle gelockt.
Und - aber hoppla - genau jene Graubereichsartisten mischen jetzt im Strommarkt mit, reguliert - wie gehabt - von der Wattestäbchenarmee.
Wo bleiben denn die warnenden Berichte darüber zur besten Sendezeit? Die werden kommen... 2018 ungefähr, wenn längst Abermillionen Aberzigmillionen verloren haben...


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 April 2013)

Schon seit Jahr und Tag empfehle ich, nur zu Stadtwerken bzw. Tochterunternehmen von Stadtwerken zu wechseln. Ich habe damit nur die allerbesten Erfahrungen gemacht! Wenn ein "Stromer" bzw. "Gasler" zwischen 25 % und 50 % Neukundenbonus anbietet, kann ja etwas nicht stimmen.
Mir tun die vielen Flexstrom- und Löwenzahn Energie-Kunden leid, deren Vorauszahlungen jetzt zur Insolvenzmasse zählen und die jetzt doppelt (zusätzlich für den Grundversorger) zahlen müssen.

Geiz war noch nie geil - diese "Geilheit" rächte sich meistens irgendwann.

Wie Aka-Aka bereits anführte, haben inzwischen auch etliche 0900-Telefon- und Gewinnspielgauner und deren anwaltlicher Anhang den Energiemarkt für sich entdeckt und stürmen die Verivox-Hitlisten mit enormem Neukundenbonus. In meinem PLZ-Gebiet sind die ersten acht der Verivox-Rangliste diesem Personenkreis zuzurechnen - erst auf Platz Nr. 9 folgt ein seriöser Anbieter!
Der Energiemarkt entwickelt sich aufgrund der Unreguliertheit (zuständig ist Fipsis Wirtschaftsministerium) zum Eldorado von Abzockern.


----------



## Hippo (12 April 2013)

*gebetsmühleanwerf*

*Gier frißt Hirn ...*


----------



## Teleton (12 April 2013)

> Schon seit Jahr und Tag empfehle ich, nur zu Stadtwerken bzw. Tochterunternehmen von Stadtwerken zu wechseln.


So eng muß man das nicht sehen. Von den etwa 800 Anbietern am Strommarkt sind geschätze 780 völlig unauffällig und liefern problemlos so wie vereinbart. Die restlichen 20 findet man -sofern man sich 5 Minuten Zeit nimmt den Leumund seines möglichen neuen Vertragspartners zu ergoogeln- sehr schnell heraus. Notfalls mal im Forum des Bundes der Energieverbraucher nachsehen http://forum.energienetz.de/


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 April 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> So eng muß man das nicht sehen. Von den etwa 800 Anbietern am Strommarkt sind geschätze 780 völlig unauffällig und liefern problemlos so wie vereinbart. Die restlichen 20 findet man -sofern man sich 5 Minuten Zeit nimmt den Leumund seines möglichen neuen Vertragspartners zu ergoogeln- sehr schnell heraus. Notfalls mal im Forum des Bundes der Energieverbraucher nachsehen http://forum.energienetz.de/


Ok, das ist richtig. Ich hatte auch mal 2 Anbieter, die nicht dem kommunalen Bereich angehörten, und bin gut mit gefahren. Aber wer googelt denn nach den schwarzen Schafen? Die meisten sehen nur auf den Preis (meine Nachbarin wollte unbedingt zu Löwenzahn - konnte ich mit viel Zureden gerade noch verhindern, obwohl sie täglich mehrere Stunden am PC hängt und sich selbst informieren hätte können), und dann kommt das Heulen und Zähneklappern wie jetzt bei Flextrom/Löwenzahn.


----------



## Teleton (12 April 2013)

> Aber wer googelt denn nach den schwarzen Schafen?


Wer auf den Rat hört nur Stadtwerke zu beauftragen dürfte auch den Namen seines Wunschanbieters googeln können. "Löwenzahn + Probleme" bringt 219.000 Treffer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Von den etwa 800 Anbietern am Strommarkt sind geschätze 780 völlig unauffällig und liefern problemlos so wie vereinbart. Die restlichen 20...


...schaffen es mit einem hohen Werbeetat und geeigneten Lockangeboten, sich ins Blickfeld derer zu bringen, die oberflächlich googlen? Das behaupte ich jetzt, ohne es überprüft zu haben. Jedenfalls war es bei den LCRs oder den "Listen für billiges Paybycall" doch so.


----------



## Teleton (12 April 2013)

Genauso ist es. Getrickst wird mit Bonuszahlungen die dann verweigert werden; Preiserhöhungen schon nach kurzer Laufzeit, zu hohen Abschlagszahlungen usw.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2013)

...da ist dieser Artikel bei ntv...
http://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Kunden-schuld-an-Flexstrom-Aus-article10463141.html

unten gibt es dann als Service einen Stromanbietervergleich...

http://www.n-tv.de/ratgeber/vergleichsrechner/Stromanbieter-article9517351.html

...und was kommt da raus für mich?








Da sage ich nur... "Sie haben gewonnen. Und dabei gibt es keinen Haken! Die Finca ist schön und auf Mallorca scheint die Sonne."
*Von Almado nehme ich Strom nicht einmal geschenkt*
Dies ist allerdings nur meine persönliche Kundenmeinung. Die steht mir ja wohl zu, wenn ich sonst schon nicht über die Firma schreiben darf, was zu schreiben wäre.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2013)

http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...romkunden-jetzt-beachten-muessen/8058272.html


> Die Verbraucherzentralen warnen vor Sorglosigkeit bei der Auswahl des Stromanbieters. *Man sollte „nicht nur auf den Preis gucken“*, sagt Verbraucherschützer Hörmann. Vergleichsportale könnten zwar zur Orientierung dienen, allerdings sollten sie nicht als einzige Informationsquelle genutzt werden. Wenn man auf einen Stromanbieter trifft, der durch besonders niedrige Preise auffällt sollte man sich nicht davor scheuen, sich bei der Verbraucherzentrale über dessen Seriosität zu erkundigen.


----------



## Teleton (17 April 2013)

Flexgas wurde von AKO_Capital gekauft:
http://ako-capital.de/docs/ako_capital_ag_erwirbt_flexgas_berlin.pdf


----------



## Teleton (18 April 2013)

Flexgas wird umbenannt in FairTrade-Gas.
Alle Kalauer die mir dazu einfallen verkneife ich mir jetzt.


----------



## jupp11 (18 April 2013)

http://www.focus.de/magazin/kurzfass...id_959659.html


> Die Pleite des Billigstrom-Anbieters Flexstrom hat nach Informationen des Nachrichtenmagazins FOCUS andere Gründe als vom Unternehmen angegeben. Mit dem Schritt kam der Energieversorger offensichtlich einem Verbot seines Vorkasse-Modells durch die Bundesnetzagentur zuvor. „Wir standen unmittelbar vor der Entscheidung, das Modell zu verbieten“, sagte Behördenchef J. H. zu FOCUS. Offensichtlich habe das bevorstehende Verbot dazu geführt, dass Flexstrom nun die Insolvenz beantragt habe.


http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterneh...n/8081790.html


> Millionenklage gegen Bayer Leverkusen
> Der Fußballclub des Bayer-Konzerns lockte noch Kunden zu Teldafax, als der Stromanbieter längst marode war. Bayer Leverkusen kassierte Millionen, Teldafax' Gläubiger fühlen sich geprellt.
> Bayer 04 Leverkusen wird mitten im Saisonendspurt von einer millionenschweren Klage getroffen. Der Insolvenzverwalter des einstigen Billigstromanbieters Teldafax, B. B., verlangt von dem Fußballbundesligisten Sponsorengelder in Höhe von 16 Millionen Euro zurück – plus Zinsen. Weil Bayer nicht zahlen will, hat B. nun eine Klage beim Landgericht Köln eingereicht, wie das Handelsblatt aus Kreisen des Gläubigerausschusses von Teldafax erfuhr.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 April 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Flexgas wurde von AKO_Capital gekauft:
> http://ako-capital.de/docs/ako_capital_ag_erwirbt_flexgas_berlin.pdf


 
hahaha.



> AKO CAPITAL Aktiengesellschaft
> Seestraße 83
> CH-8800 Thalwil / Zürich
> Mobil: *49* (0)171 813 1xxx


"M.S., deutscher Staatsangehjöriger, in Monte Carlo"

Präsident des Verwaltungsrates ist der frühere schweizerische Botschafter in Deutschland.

Wer die schöne Schweiz näher kennen lernen möchte, dem sei folgendes Büchlein empfohlen:
Gruezi, bei welchem Verbrechen dürfen wir behilflich sein?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 April 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Flexgas wird umbenannt in FairTrade-Gas.
> Alle Kalauer die mir dazu einfallen verkneife ich mir jetzt.


Besteht da nicht Verwechslungsgefahr???
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtschaft/fairtrade-handel-fuers-gute-gewissen/8088960.html


> Der Umsatz mit fair gehandelten Produkten steigt. Besonders gefragt sind Blumen, Kaffee und Bananen


 
http://www.fairtrade.de/index.php/mID/3.3.4/lan/de#Das_Fairtrade_Siegel_von_FLO_e_V



> Das bekannteste Siegel im Fairen Handel ist das Fairtrade-Siegel. Hinter dem Siegel steht FLO e.V. Das Fairtrade-Siegel auf der Verpackung eines Produktes signalisiert dem Käufer, dass das Produkt gemäß den FLO e.V.-Standards zertifiziert wurde.
> In Deutschland wird das Fairtrade-Siegel von TransFair e.V. vergeben. Der gemeinnützige Verein ist als nationale Siegelinitiative Mitglied von FLO e.V. Die Vergabe des Fairtrade-Siegels erfolgt auf der Grundlage von Lizenzverträgen. Das heißt, um Produkte mit dem Fairtrade-Siegel kennzeichnen und verkaufen zu dürfen, ist bei TransFair eine Lizenz zu erwerben. Bei jedem Verkauf eines besiegelten Produktes muss eine Lizenzgebühr an TransFair Deutschland bezahlt werden.
> Das Fairtrade-Siegel ist ein reines Produktsiegel. Insbesondere trifft es keine Aussagen über die anderen nicht ausgezeichneten Produkte oder über die sonstigen Handels- und Sozialpraktiken eines Unternehmens.


 
Was ist denn dann Fairtrade-Gas??? Korruptionsfreie Geschäfte???
Oder ist es ein Marketing-Gag, Konkurrenz zu Fair Trade Fuel?


> Mit dem Fair Trade Fuel Projekt möchten wir zeigen, dass Treibstoffproduktion (Ökonomie) und Umweltschutz (Ökologie) in Einklang zu bringen sind.


----------



## Teleton (29 April 2013)

Auch Flexgas ist jetzt den Weg aller Flexen gegangen und pleite.
http://www.test.de/Flexgas-Nach-Flexstrom-nun-auch-Gasversorger-pleite-4536347-0/


			
				Stiftung Warentest schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Homepage des Investors, der AKO Capital AG mit Sitz in Zürich, heißt es lapidar, man habe entsprechend einer im Kaufvertrag vereinbarten Klausel den Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag erklärt. .... Neue Erkenntnisse hätten aber nach der Beurkundung dazu geführt, davon Abstand zu nehmen.


Neue Erkenntnisse? Hat da jemand beim Investor nach dem Leumund gegoogelt?


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2013)

Man sollte meinen, dass üblicherweise die Bücher _vor_ der Unterschrift geprüft werden und nicht erst nach Unterzeichnung. Vielleicht war das aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht möglich bzw. teilweise nicht, daher auch die Rücktrittsklausel.

Dabei wurde kurz vorher noch der Eindruck erweckt, dass es im Gegensatz zu Flexstrom bei Flexgas keine Zahlungsschwierigkeiten gegeben habe. Jetzt aber geht auch da die Kündigungslawine der Energieversorger los, wegen Zahlungsaußenständen.


----------



## Teleton (14 Mai 2013)

Nochn Sorgenkind mit 250.000 Kunden
http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...m-neuer-alarm-auf-dem-strommarkt/8200558.html

Care Energy liefert sich zudem eine lustige Auseinandersetzung mit dem Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen. Erstaunlich ist, dass fast überall dort wo darüber berichtet wird innerhalb kürzester Zeit begeisterte Kunden des Ladens erscheinen um von ihrem Glück zu künden. Manchmal auch begeisterte Handelsvertreter. Mal sehen wann hier die ersten auftauchen.


----------



## Teleton (21 Mai 2013)

Erstaunliches Versehen der Care Energy. In der Presserklärung zum Streit mit der Verbraucherzentrale heißt es:


> Wir uns freuen, in Zukunft von den Verbraucherzentralen als Partner des Kunden in Sachen ökologische Versorgung und Energieeffizienz empfohlen zu werden."


Tatsächlich soll da wohl stehen "Wir *würden* uns freuen..." Hat ja doch einen etwas anderen Sinngehalt.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Mai 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Tatsächlich soll da wohl stehen "Wir *würden* uns freuen..." Hat ja doch einen etwas anderen Sinngehalt.


Da steht noch mehr merkwürdiges:
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/80959/2475530/care-energy-greift-kritik-der-verbraucherzentralen-auf


> Wir bedauern nach wie vor, dass die Verbraucherzentralen wie der zu den Verbraucherzentralen gehörende Bund der Energieverbraucher den von uns geforderten direkten Dialog verschlossen haben.


Das Wörtchen sich fehlt da wohl, aber selbst dann ist das ein sehr merkwürdiger Stil


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (22 Mai 2013)

Einen interessanten Bericht über Care Energy gab es gestern bei Frontal21.



> Am scheinbar rosigen Geschäftsmodell von Care-Energy haben Ex-Mitarbeiter, Geschäftspartner und Behörden Zweifel. Die Bundesnetzagentur und das Bundeskartellamt ermitteln, von der Verbraucherzentrale kommen Abmahnungen und jetzt schaltet sich auch noch das Bundesamt für Justiz ein.


 
Zum Videostream - Kritik an Care-Energy


----------



## Teleton (12 Juni 2013)

Noch was kurioses zu Care Energy
http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...ilfsprojekt-blamiert-care-energy/8312072.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juli 2013)

Next in line, oder doch ganz anders?
http://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Conergy-produziert-nicht-mehr-article10948986.html



> Auf die Insolvenz folgt die nächste Hiobsbotschaft für Conergy: Die Produktion steht still. Mitarbeiter und Betriebsrat sind überrumpelt, die Gewerkschaft ist überrascht. Wie es weitergeht, steht in den Sternen.


Dabei hat man doch dem Netsheriff so nett alles Gute gewünscht (aber war der eigentlich bis zum Ende dabei?)
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/spam-forum/48130-net-sheriff-hat-neue-aufgabe.html

und wo war zum Schluß eigentlich Lanus "Lieblingsgeschäftsmann", der Freenetgründer E.Sp.?


> Für Brandenburg, vor allen Dingen die Frankfurter Region, ist die *plötzliche* Insolvenz des Solarunternehmens ein herber Rückschlag.


Hoffentlich war's wirklich so plötzlich. Das gab's nämlich auch schon anders.
edit: Ach so, Herr Sp. stieg schon 2010 aus
2011:


> Unterdessen meldet das Handelsblatt, dass gegen den früheren Vorstandschef Hans-Martin R. und Ex-Finanzvorstand Heiko P. wegen möglicher Bilanzfälschung und Insiderhandel mit Conergy-Aktien Anklage erhoben wurde.


Sorgen dann 2012:
http://kurse.hypovereinsbank.de/new...D13567E87DE1E1154B?id=250034940&subcategory=1



> 'Die Überlebenschancen sind damit weiter gesunken', sagte der Experte, der nicht genannt werden wollte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2013)

Flexstrom:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtscha...ft-wirft-flexstrom-chefs-betrug-vor-1.1782425



> Im Zusammenhang mit der Insolvenz des Strom- und Gasanbieters Flexstrom hat die Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft Ermittlungen gegen frühere Führungskräfte des Unternehmens eingeleitet. "Wir ermitteln gegen Verantwortliche der Unternehmensgruppe, unter anderem wegen Betrugs und Insolvenzverschleppung"
> (...)
> Im Sommer 2011 war bereits der Flexstrom-Konkurrent Teldafax pleite gegangen. Viele Kunden hatten dem Billiganbieter für ihren Strom Vorauszahlungen geleistet, für die sie dann keine Gegenleistung mehr erhielten. In diesem Fall erhob die Staatsanwaltschaft in Bonn inzwischen Anzeige gegen drei frühere Vorstandsmitglieder wegen Insolvenzverschleppung, Betrugs und anderer Vorwürfe.


---
Interessant auch:


> Berichten zufolge soll aber auch eine Rolle gespielt haben, dass die Bundesnetzagentur kurz davor stand, das Geschäftsmodell mit Vorkassezahlungen zu stoppen.


sie stand also kurz davor, mal etwas im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes zu unternehmen? Na, gut nur, dass sie es dann doch unterlassen hat - sonst müsste ich ja direkt noch einmal umdenken, was meine vernichtende Kritik an der Wattestäbchenarmee angeht... und in meinem Alter ist das mit der Flexibilität so eine Sache... Die vielen Beamten bei der BNetzA werden gut wissen, was ich meine... [_Achtung, diese Passage könnte Spuren von Ironie enthalten_]


----------



## jupp11 (22 Oktober 2014)

http://www.ksta.de/bayer-04-leverku...nen-an-teldafax-zahlen,15189374,28814808.html


> Dieses Urteil trifft Bayer 04 hart: Im Prozess zwischen dem Klub und der insolventen Teldafax-Gruppe hat das Landgericht Köln ein Urteil gesprochen – die Leverkusener müssen mehr als 16 Millionen Euro zahlen. Sie können zunächst aber Berufung einlegen.


Sich mit Pleitegeiern einzulassen ist halt gefährlich....


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2014)

Ein Exempel für andere Vereine ist das mit Sicherheit, selbst wenn Bayer das Berufungsverfahren gewinnt, was (je nach Beweislage, die wir nicht kennen) gar nicht sicher ist.

Gretchenfrage ist, ob es Bayer nachgewiesen werden kann, nicht nur von Zahlungsschwierigkeiten gewusst zu haben, sondern gewusst zu haben, dass die Probleme so groß waren, dass Insolvenzreife bestand zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die Zahlungen entgegengenommen wurden.

Hierzu müssen die Juristen dann entsprechende Dokumente sichten und bewerten. Keine ganz einfache Sache. Es kann da manchmal auf einen einzigen dummen Satz ankommen.


----------



## Teleton (21 Dezember 2015)

Neues zu Care Energy:
http://www.energieverbraucher.de/de/care-energy__2984/NewsDetail__16286/
Ein Unternehmen der Care Energy Gruppe zur Zahlung von 82,2 Mio. Euro verurteilt – Urteile nicht rechtskräftig


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Dezember 2015)

Ob man da dann auch wohl bald den Insolvenzgeier trapsen hört...?


----------



## jupp11 (22 Dezember 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ob man da dann auch wohl bald den Insolvenzgeier trapsen hört...?


Der Optimismus  bleibt dennoch ungebrochen. Pressemeldung des Ladens selber:
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/80959/3198151


> 09.12.2015 – 12:32Care-Energy eröffnet neuen Shop in der Hamburger Meile
> Großer Andrang bei günstigem Ökostrom und kostenlosen Care-Energy SIM-Karten


Der "günstige" Ökostrom könnte u.U für Gutgläubige teuer werden...


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Dezember 2015)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Der "günstige" Ökostrom könnte u.U für Gutgläubige teuer werden...


Na ja, so weit ich das sehe, haben die aber dort kein Vorkasse-Preismodell. M.E. ist das für den Verbraucher daher kaum riskant, im Gegensatz zu den Vorkasse-Modellen damals bei Flexstrom und Teldafax.


----------



## Teleton (23 Dezember 2015)

Welche Folgen das von Care-Energy betrieben "Energie-Contracting" hat wird sich ggf noch zeigen.
Angblich liefern die ja keinen Strom sondern Nutzenergie.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Care-Energy


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2015)

Strom hammer heut keinen mehr, aber Gas wär heut grad günstig, wieviel hättens denn gern?
Brauche aber Strom ...
Pech gehabt, heute liefern wir Ihnen die gebuchte Nutzernerhie halt gasförmig ...

ok, Zynismus off ...


----------



## Teleton (2 März 2016)

Neues zu Teldafax

http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...t-offenen-armen-ins-verderben/12945014-2.html

Schön für die Kunden, schlecht für den Steuerzahler und die normalen Stromkunden. Was hätten die Netzbetreiber machen sollen ausser Vorkasse zu verlangen. Wäre Leistung eingestellt worden hätte Netzagentur gerüffelt werden wegen Behinderung des Wettbewerbes.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 März 2016)

Mit Sicherheit wurde das damals nicht vom Hauptzollamt in Köln entschieden, sondern von der Oberfinanzdirektion, eher noch in Absprache mit dem Finanzministerium in Düsseldorf/NRW. Dorthin sollte eigentlich mal eine Interview-Anfrage gehen.
Es ist kaum wahrscheinlich, dass die Beamten beim HZA das auf eigene Faust und ohne Rücksprache entschieden haben, vielleicht sogar nur nach direkter Anweisung von oben.


----------



## jupp11 (28 März 2016)

http://www.energieverbraucher.de/de/teldafax__2361/NewsDetail__16521/


> Teldafax-Chronik: Die Schande der Strom-Branche
> *Die Chronik des Teldafax-Niedergangs wirft ein beschämendes Licht auf die handelnden Akteure. Sie zeigt, dass die Betrügereien in der Energiebranche immer dreister werden. Sie zeigt auch, wie wichtig aktuelle Informationen für Verbraucher sind und wie die Justiz missbraucht wird, um Kritiker zum Schweigen zu bringen.*
> (22. März 2016) Vier Jahre sind vergangen, seit Teldafax zusammenbrach. Die Wunden bleiben offen. Noch keiner der 750.000 Gläubiger hat auch nur einen einzigen Cent gesehen.


----------



## Teleton (8 Juli 2016)

Bei Care Energy gehts ja richtig rund:
Zanke mit der Netzagentur
Zoff mit den Übertragungsnetzbetreibern
EEG Umlage noch im Gerichtsverfahren
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...nden-und-geschaeftspartner-aus-a-1101801.html

aber die sind noch guter Dinge und freuen sich
https://www.facebook.com/CareEnergy/posts/1368642273151387:0


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2016)

Teleton schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...nden-und-geschaeftspartner-aus-a-1101801.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin zum Glück nicht bei denen gelandet! Aber Dienstleister für [...] Licht konnten die ja gar nicht sein, das macht ja bekanntlich die installierte Lampe! Da braucht es nur Strom zu und den bekommt man nun mal über den Lieferanten, ganz abgesehen vom Erzeuger und dem Netzbetreiber, der auch keinen unerheblichen Anteil an der Versorgung hat.

Wenn das Thema für die Betroffenen nicht so traurig wäre, könnte man in gewisser Weise sogar Sympathien für den österreichischen Discjockey/Hütchenspieler entwickeln. Da ich mich mit der Materie Stromlieferung aber gerne und immer wieder auseinander setze, kommen mir da eigentlich nur fiese Wünsche an das gemeinunnützige Schlitzohr auf.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Juli 2016)

Die eigenen Verlautbarungen auf Facebook sind selbst aus deren eigener Sicht betrachtet kontraproduktiv. Wenn es denn noch irgendeinen Rest an Vertrauen gegeben haben sollte, so dürfte das bei den meisten Zeitgenossen spätestens jetzt zerstört sein.
Die demonstrativ vorgeschützte gute Laune nutzt denen gar nichts.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Februar 2017)

Teleton schrieb:


> Welche Folgen das von Care-Energy betrieben "Energie-Contracting" hat wird sich ggf noch zeigen.
> Angblich liefern die ja keinen Strom sondern Nutzenergie.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Care-Energy


Fott isses :
http://www.handelsblatt.com/my/unte...rtschaft-care-energy-ist-pleite/19410150.html


> *Care Energy ist pleite*
> PremiumEinen Monat nach dem Tod von Firmengründer Martin Kristek schlittert der Strom-Discounter Care Energy in die Insolvenz. Es ist eine Pleite mit Ansage, die Tausende Kunden betrifft.


----------



## passer (19 Februar 2017)

Wird niemand bedauern.
Hat man sich zurecht selbst zuzuschreiben.
Schon dieser Umgang mit Kunden des damaligen Firmenchefs, und Strafanzeigen wegen Kritik an dieser Firma.
Es soll wohl selbst Strafanzeigen gegen Kunden gegeben haben, die ihre Rückforderung an eine angeblich falsche Abteilung gerichtet haben. (CE Firmengeflecht wäre hier das Stichwort)

Gibt es sonst noch Firmen, die so vorgehen ?
Kenne keine.


----------



## jupp11 (1 März 2017)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...-bewaehrungsstrafen-verurteilt-a-1136934.html


> *Sechs Jahre nach der Pleite des Billigstromanbieters Teldafax hat das Landgericht Bonn zwei Ex-Manager zu Bewährungsstrafen verurteilt. Rund geprellte 500.000 Kunden warten immer noch auf Entschädigung.*


lächerlich niedrige Strafen 
http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...en-mit-bewaehrungsstrafen-davon/19457620.html


> Die Pleite des Billigstromanbieters Teldafax ist einer der größten Firmenzusammenbrüche in Deutschland. Der Strafprozess endet mit Bewährungsstrafen für die verantwortlichen Manager. Eine Mitschuld tragen die Behörden.
> ...
> Dass am Ende für die Beschuldigten Vorstände Klaus Bath und Gernot Koch nur zwei Bewährungsstrafen herauskamen, lag laut Gericht auch an der laschen Aufsicht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 März 2017)

Die Anwälte der beiden halten die Bewährungsstrafen für zu hoch und haben Revision angekündigt.


----------



## jupp11 (2 März 2017)

Die Anwälte wollen schließlich an der Pleite mitverdienen. Es war  Betrug und sonst nichts.
http://www.ksta.de/wirtschaft/gericht-zieht-schlussstrich-unter-teldafax-pleite-25943592


> Der Insolvenzverwalter Biner Bähr soll chaotische Verhältnisse in der Zentrale in Troisdorf bei Bonn vorgefunden haben. Auf der ersten Gläubigerversammlung des Unternehmens stellte er unmissverständlich klar: „Hier haben Leute versucht, mit dem Unternehmen Geld zu verdienen auf Kosten anderer.” Bei Flexstrom, einem anderen großen Anbieter mit Vorkasse-Modell, lief es ähnlich. Auch hier warten Kunden bis heute auf Rückerstattung.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revision_(Recht)


> Die Revision ist ein Rechtsmittel gegen eine gerichtliche Entscheidung. *Dabei werden – anders als bei der Berufung (Appellation) – grundsätzlich nicht noch einmal die tatsächlichen Umstände des Falles untersucht, sondern lediglich das Urteil der vorherigen Instanz auf Rechtsfehler überprüft.*


----------



## Teleton (7 März 2017)

teldafax check
Flexstrom check
care energy check

Hier gibt es eine Liste mit den nächsten Versorgern zum Daumendrücken
https://www.switchup.de/empfehlungsprinzip?tab=garantierte-sicherheit


----------



## jupp11 (7 März 2017)

Teleton schrieb:


> ....
> care energy check


http://www.mopo.de/hamburg/care-energy-jetzt-wird-die-pleite-zum-wirtschaftskrimi-26138528


> Die Pleite des dubiosen Hamburger Stromversorgers Care Energy mausert sich immer mehr zum Wirtschaftskrimi. Fast täglich melden weitere Firmen aus dem unübersichtlichen Konzerngeflecht Insolvenz an. Unterdessen wurde bekannt, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft gegen die Ehefrau des Ende Januar verstorbenen Firmeninhabers Martin R.  K. ermittelt. Sie soll laut „Bild“ versucht haben, Wertgegenstände aus der Firma beiseite zu schaffen.


----------



## Teleton (7 März 2017)

Hauptsache Pleite, wenn die sich untereinander noch fein zanken stört mich das nicht.


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2017)

jupp11 schrieb:


> > ....Sie soll laut „Bild“ versucht haben, Wertgegenstände aus der Firma beiseite zu schaffen.


Da Schleckerts halt!


----------

